# More new fish!!!



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I just picked up an adult group of four Uaru amphiacanthoides from forum member, acenupe. Nice fish...largest is a good 8". Acenupe also has another cool fish.... the true parrot cichlid, Hoplarchus pittacus. I'm envious...


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, thats great! You should post some pics!


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Congrats, man. How many tanks do you have??


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> wow, thats great! You should post some pics!


I wish I knew how to do that. The digital generation has passed me by. LOL. I do have a little digital camera that came with my Dell computer. What do I do next????


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First you have to take a pic  But that alone can be difficult if you have never taken a pic before (balancing white, macro settings etc...). Then you have to edit and resize the pic (sharpen it up a bit). Finally create an account on photobucket or the like. Upload the pic there and then we'll go from there.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

You're way ahead of me, Simpte. First I have to download the Kodak software into my computer. I've just done that. Next I think I need some battery's for my camera. "balancing white", "resizing"... etc. are the least of my worries, right now. LOL. When I said " I don't know how to do this... I really meant it.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh yeah... I'm at work tooo... I need to do a little of that also...


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ron if you can point the camera and push the button, your half way there. do you know how to save it from the camera to your "my pictures" file on your desktop? if you can get there, the rest is cake.

if you have windows xp, you might not have to load the kodak software. the computer should recognize the camera when you hook it up, and the you just click on the pictures and hit save.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks, level. Let's see.. point the camera ( check )....push the button ( which button? ).... Just teasing, just teasing. Actually I found a step-by-srep manual on the Kodak website that looks pretty good. I'll be back when I get as far as I can with that.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just remember photobucket.com


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

just remember photobucket.com thats the key, you start a little thing on it, you can put pictures there, and then they are on the internet, and all you have to do is link them. photo bucket ron, think if it as waterchanges, its really really important.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Testing,testing.

<a href="http://photobucket.com"><img src="http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f25/ronvan/pandurofemale.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>

Well, that's not what I had in mind.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

see if this works..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yep! I stole the photobucket link from the code you posted. When you upload a pic to photobucket, click the code underneath the picture that starts with - that code will post your pictures on message boards;) 

nice fish BTW


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks peach! I'll get it sooner or later.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

like she said ron, there are 3 codes under your pictures on photo bucket, you copy the image tag,


----------

